# shredded toliet paper safe



## tmosler (Jan 8, 2016)

Hi I recently got 2 pet mice and after doing a lot of care research most people recommend some sort of nesting material such as toilet paper. My main fear is that my mice could eat some of the toilet paper and get intestinal blockage is this a valid concern?


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

Mice will not eat paper unless the paper smells/tastes like food AND they don't have actual food available. Greasy pizza boxes or sandwich wrappers, for example, might get consumed. Clean unscented toilet paper should be zero problem. Even food boxes aren't an issue.


----------

